# Alligator Gar / Tinity From Shore



## matawest (Jul 29, 2014)

I want to do some shore fishing on the trinity for alligator gar. Any suggestions on location? Closer to houston the better.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

below the dam at livingston


----------



## Sac-a-lait Trey (Jun 10, 2015)

I know it's not close to Houston, but as Matt mentioned, including the spillway on the west side.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Matt is right, heck there are dead ones people catch from the bank and then let them die on the bank at the boat ramp. Makes for a fragrant boat launch indeed.
There are plentiful alligator gar romping around back there of all sizes from over 7' to a lot of of 3.5'ers and in between.
There has been several years of excellent spawning for those endangered gar.
They are making a real comeback,....very strong comeback.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> Matt is right, heck there are dead ones people catch from the bank and then let them die on the bank at the boat ramp. Makes for a fragrant boat launch indeed.
> There are plentiful alligator gar romping around back there of all sizes from over 7' to a lot of of 3.5'ers and in between.
> There has been several years of excellent spawning for those endangered gar.
> They are making a real comeback,....very strong comeback.


â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.and they sure eat(and produce injury) to many Stripers, Hybrids, and White Bass!:bounce:


----------



## matawest (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks, I will give it a go under the dam. Anyone had any luck with large stick baits on them?



tbone2374 said:


> â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.and they sure eat(and produce injury) to many Stripers, Hybrids, and White Bass!:bounce:


----------



## LStu2 (Jul 6, 2015)

tbone2374 said:


> â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.and they sure eat(and produce injury) to many Stripers, Hybrids, and White Bass!:bounce:


One grabbed a white bass my wife had on. It was funny. She thought see was hung up until the line started taking off. Came up beside the boat and spit it out. We got the white bass though.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

LStu2 said:


> One grabbed a white bass my wife had on. It was funny. She thought see was hung up until the line started taking off. Came up beside the boat and spit it out. We got the white bass though.


We have those bad boys hit white bass we are reeling in from time time. The person usually doesn't know what's going on and the gar usually let it go pretty quick. then the fish comes in with slash marks down it and it's still bleeding.


----------



## thedudeabides (May 6, 2018)

Are there any ramps to launch in the trinity near Richland chambers hwy 287? Would like to target some in the boat if the water is agreeable. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## matawest (Jul 29, 2014)

How about the colorado river near matagorda, anyone care to share a decent spot from shore?


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

HWY 90 at the river in Liberty. There is an eddy between the boat ramp and the railroad bridge that should be good for gar. You can fish from the bank.


----------

